# Karen Heinrichs upskirt 1 x



## 12687 (31 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## looser24 (31 Mai 2018)

Fantastische bilder. Danke


----------



## hsvbaer (31 Mai 2018)

Da bleibt mir die Spucke weg.


----------



## Bananenhans (31 Mai 2018)

Also, ich mag mich ja irren , aber der Kopf sieht stark danach aus als wäre es ne Montage


----------



## HJuergenBraun (31 Mai 2018)

Bananenhans - Gut beobachtet, würde ich sagen, also ja !


----------



## couriousu (1 Juni 2018)

warum hat sie ihren Look nicht so beibehalten?


----------



## Tittelelli (1 Juni 2018)

und was ist da so besonderes das hier alle sabbern und rubbeln bis der Doc kommt ?


----------



## suade (1 Juni 2018)

:thx: für Karens tolle Beine!!!!!:WOW:wink2


----------



## poulton55 (1 Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2018)

klasse
danke schön


----------



## Sarafin (1 Juni 2018)

Bananenhans schrieb:


> Also, ich mag mich ja irren , aber der Kopf sieht stark danach aus als wäre es ne Montage



dann googe mal mein freund...sieht verdammt echt aus wink2


----------



## trotteltrottel (2 Juni 2018)

danke schön!!!


----------



## angelika (2 Juni 2018)

Geil geil geil :thumbup::thx:


----------



## szene11 (3 Juni 2018)

danke für Karen


----------



## mc-hammer (3 Juni 2018)

Schaut klasse aus


----------



## mumell (4 Juni 2018)

whow ,toll


----------



## blacksilver (4 Juni 2018)

... also das Fake ist perfekt gemacht, gar keine Frage. Grosses Lob an den Künstler,. da stimmt wirklich alles!

Ausser einer Sache, natürlich: das ist NICHT Karen Heinrichs. Man braucht sich nur mal die Hände genauer anschauen - Karen hat in Wirklichkeit wesentlich schlankere und längere Finger. 

Ist natürlich ein wenig schade, aber zur Beflügelung der Phantasie ist es mehr als klasse.


----------



## Tetzlaff (5 Juni 2018)

Na vielen Dank! Super Bilder!


----------



## Sarafin (5 Juni 2018)

DAS Ist Kareen,da können Möchtegernprofiler sehen was sie wollen!!! Dieses von ihr und von anderen Promis , ist für eine Damenmodekollektion aufgenommen worden.


----------



## Paul1000 (5 Juni 2018)

Super Bilder


----------



## tomkal (5 Juni 2018)

Volltreffer - U Boot in Not - Seerohr versenkt




12687 schrieb:


> ​


----------



## solo (5 Juni 2018)

Wenn die Bilder echt sind,kann ich nur sagen Geil,Geil,Geil !!!


----------



## popeye79 (5 Juni 2018)

Naja Ansicht ja natürlich ein schönes Bild, 

ABER,

die Hände schauen komisch aus,
der Hals hat verschwommene Übergänge
und Karen trägt ja nun lieber Halterlose Strümpfe statt Strumpfhose.
zumindest seh ich sie mehr in Strümpfen als in Strumpfhosen.

aber vielleicht gibt sie ja irgendwo selber ein Statement zu.


----------



## voyboy (6 Juni 2018)

da schaut man doch gerne hin


----------



## vistakiller (9 Juni 2018)

blacksilver schrieb:


> ... also das Fake ist perfekt gemacht, gar keine Frage. Grosses Lob an den Künstler,. da stimmt wirklich alles!
> 
> Ausser einer Sache, natürlich: das ist NICHT Karen Heinrichs. Man braucht sich nur mal die Hände genauer anschauen - Karen hat in Wirklichkeit wesentlich schlankere und längere Finger.
> 
> Ist natürlich ein wenig schade, aber zur Beflügelung der Phantasie ist es mehr als klasse.



Bei genauer Betrachtung sieht man dass die Proportion von Kopf zu Hals nicht stimmt..


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Juni 2018)

popeye79 schrieb:


> Naja Ansicht ja natürlich ein schönes Bild,
> 
> ABER,
> 
> ...



Du hast schon Probleme:WOW::WOW:


----------



## parisxyz (9 Juni 2018)

wow wcht cool selten wenn man sie erwischt:thx:


----------



## kopi74 (9 Juni 2018)

Wann kommt endlich der Playboy mit dem Mädels vom Frühstückfernsehen


----------



## SIKRA (9 Juni 2018)

kopi74 schrieb:


> Wann kommt endlich der Playboy mit dem Mädels vom Frühstückfernsehen



Aber bitte ohne Ton!


----------



## rotmarty (10 Juni 2018)

Endlich zeigt sie Mal ihr geiles Höschen!


----------



## TomHB (10 Juni 2018)

Absolut Top, die Karen!!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (12 Juni 2018)

Netter Anblick!


----------



## l4ever (13 Juni 2018)

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, das wäre eine Montage. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Sarafin (15 Juni 2018)

vistakiller schrieb:


> Bei genauer Betrachtung sieht man dass die Proportion von Kopf zu Hals nicht stimmt..



Der nächste Falschinterpretierer bzw. Gucker  :WOW:


----------



## justplainmak (15 Juni 2018)

breathtaking


----------



## hansgregor (16 Juni 2018)

Super Einblicke


----------



## MaxPower (17 Juni 2018)

Super Bilder


----------



## Rosta89 (20 Juni 2018)

:thx: danke


----------



## Frettchen_Nils (21 Juni 2018)

Danke dafür


----------



## mk111 (21 Juni 2018)

Super - schöne Bilder


----------



## audia2 (22 Juni 2018)

Danke für Karen


----------



## pokei (17 Juli 2018)

Trotzdem FAKE, dieses Foto hätte auch anderwo seine Runde gemacht.


----------

